# High Antibodies



## Amberlily (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new here and was hoping I can get some input. I just got back from a new doctor I am seeing for my stomach troubles. She decided to throw in bloodwork for my thyroid just to see how it's doing. My results were:

TSH 0.12

T4 1.0

T3 3.3

Thyroid Peroxidase AB 153

Thyroglobulin Antibodies >1000

I take cytomel 25mcg

Levothyroxin 100mcg

She told me I have Hoshimotos and was surprised that I was never tested for it before. I have to go get an ultrasound.

Is this ridiculously high? Is there anything else I should know? I'm reading around now and am looking for maybe supplements or something. I already stay away from gluten. I didn't ask enough questions when I was there cause this took me by surprise. I was there for food intolerance's.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your TPO is high but not astronomical. Your thyroglobulin is quite high. You should be getting an ultrasound ASAP.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Antibodies tests are used to determine if the thyroid dysfunction is autoimmune in nature. Once their presence has been determined, they also generally do not have to be monitored.

They don't impact treatment, and are not treated directly themselves.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You do need that ultra sound for sure!!

Welcome to the board and yes; those are high antibodies. Only FNA would be "definitive" Hashimoto's.

Providing info above.

When are you scheduled for the ultra-sound?


----------



## Amberlily (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. Andros, thanks for the links. I will look at them.

I'm going for the Ultrasound on Friday.

Could this be why I have been feel awful even though my T3 and T4 levels have been ok? I'm 37. Very happy. I used to bounce off the walls but now my body hurts, I'm retaining water in my legs, I have to take a break after everything I do. I can't even take a shower without feeling exhausted. I have kids so I have been drinking my coffee and getting them to the next playdate but it would be great if I could get this to go away.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post ranges for the labs you've had run and confirm if they ran a FT-4 or a total 4.

Welcome to the board -


----------



## Amberlily (Jul 7, 2014)

My Labs Range

TSH 0.12 L 0.40-4.50

T4,free 1.0 0.8-1.8

T3,free 3.3 2.3-4.2

Ferritin 35 10-154

Peroxidase AB 153H <9

Antibodies >1000H < or = 1

My Vitamin D is 34 but my doctor would like to see it at 60

I don't see anything for a FT-4 or total 4


----------

